# oven won't turn off



## tickranch (Jan 6, 2007)

My 11 yr electric maytag oven will not turn off. It also will only broil while on.

I was baking yesterday and it seemed like the oven was hotter than it should be so I checked the temp and it was around 500* F  So I just turned it off. I came back about 10 mins later and the thing is still going, the heating element was bright orange. The only thing I could do was kill the power at the fuse box, let it cool, then pull it out and unplug it.

Any one have any ideas what the problem might be? 

The owners manuel does not have this problem in it's trouble shooting section. I called maytag custumer service and all they will do is send a repair person out.

TIA


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

You probably need a new oven control knob switch.

RF


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Sounds like a switch to me too.

Might try an appliance store that carries parts for all makes. It wouldn't surprise me if that switch is a common item that fits many makes and models, and can be bought much cheaper than the name brand part.

I am assuming this is a standard type stove/oven, and not one of those fancy digital ones, right?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

The element in the oven could be shorted and getting 120 volts on a portion of the element since from one leg to ground is not controlled by the temperature control switch. Do not necessarily hang your hat on this statement since it has been a long time since I worked on an oven.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

The thermostat may have contact points that that separate, when a set temperature is achieved. If these points get pitted, they can stick together, keeping the electrical current flowing to the elements non-stop..

That is where I would look.


----------



## BFFhiredman (Mar 24, 2005)

I've had good success with this site. Reasonable prices and quick shipping.
http://www.repairclinic.com/Appliance-Parts
BFFhiredman


----------



## capt295 (Dec 2, 2008)

sounds like the thermostat is bad, if the element was shorted and only getting 120 volts it would only make the element warm. it takes 240 volts to make the element burn orange. Is this a range or double oven? what is the model #, does this oven have a electronic range control? If so it would have a oven sensor which is located inside the oven and controls the temperature of the oven.


----------

